# What is your favorite MAC brush (Face, Eye, Lip?)



## Hawkeye (Feb 14, 2007)

OK I dunno where to put this. Anyway- I was in a hurry today and decided- you know what? I hate my 190 brush. I mean it just leaves a streaky mess. And I went to go eat lunch with my aunt so ok I put some foundation on my face with my finger and used the 187 and - I had found it useless for *SO* LONG and *POOF* it just gave me a nice flawless look. It's good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Whats your favorite brush?


----------



## Sti43 (Feb 14, 2007)

My favorite Brushes:

Foundation: 187
Powder Foundation: 187
Blush: 187
Loose Powder: Sonia Kashuk Powder Brush
Contour: 169
Eyebrows: 266
Eyeliner: EoB Eyeliner Brush
Shadow: Stila #5
Blending: 223
Concealer: 242 or BE Concealer Brush

I love my 187s. I own many of them. They're great versatile brushes. I hated my 190 too, I swapped mine away.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Feb 14, 2007)

how'd you change your username? lol
anyway, my fave brushes are the 187 and 239.


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 14, 2007)

*hides secret*


----------



## iiifugaziii (Feb 16, 2007)

I can't do make-up at work without... 
187
116
242
224
266
168
MY FAVORITE!!!!!


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 16, 2007)

*Face:*182, all time favorite*
Eye:* 208, I love this
*Lip:* 318, i love this makes l/g goes on so well


----------



## Cruzpop (Feb 16, 2007)

217 for my crease, and all over my lid. it's really handy.


----------



## Deirdre (Feb 16, 2007)

187 for face
(currently) 142 for eye (but it's really equal to 2 other brushes in usefulness)
the retractable lip brush (318?)


----------



## amoona (Feb 16, 2007)

Face - 187
Eyes - 217
Lips - 318


----------



## mistella (Feb 16, 2007)

I couldn't live without 187!


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 16, 2007)

The 187 is amazing!


----------



## allan_willb (Feb 17, 2007)

i cant just say 3...so

face - 150, 187
eye - 252,239,222 (i like to pack the color on) veluxe pearls!wowowo!
lip - ? anyone i guess


----------



## slvrlips (Feb 18, 2007)

My favs are:

face: 109  (I want the 187 so bad I hear it is the best. Going to get it soon) 
eyes: 219, 224 & 242
lips: I usally always were l/g so no brush needed


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 18, 2007)

I slept on the 242 from the day I got it back in June '06....Had no idea why I bought it. I can't live without it now....I use it for my brow highlight color application, packing color on my lid and the tip of it is great, I found, for applying color under my lower lashes (outstanding with WBMM and pigment combo).


----------



## medusalox (Feb 18, 2007)

187 and 182 for face...
219 for eyes/creases
242
266


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Feb 27, 2007)

129 and 252 is all I really need!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Feb 27, 2007)

Congratulations and good luck on your move to Seattle.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iiifugaziii* 

 
_I can't do make-up at work without... 
187
116
242
224
266
168
MY FAVORITE!!!!!_


----------



## madelinesaeed (Nov 16, 2014)

Deirdre said:


> the retractable lip brush (318?)


  Post a picture of this #142!! Please!!


----------



## Jayjayy (Nov 20, 2014)

Eye: 216 & 224--new to my collection but I am in looove. Everybody needs at least two 216s lol.

  Face: 130--I bought this in a moment of weakness (its $42!!!) but it blends corrector and concealor like nobody's business. Its super fast. ELF makes a similar duo fiber brush that I have 2 of, but the MAC is superior.


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 20, 2014)

Jayjayy said:


> Eye: 216 & 224--new to my collection but I am in looove. Everybody needs at least two 216s lol.


  217, you mean?


----------



## Jayjayy (Nov 21, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> 217, you mean?


  Yes sorry lol


----------



## Thia Winter (Nov 22, 2014)

Face:  187
  Eye:  217, 219, 239, but I loved my 222 wish they'd bring it back, since I lost it.


----------



## ddglitter06 (Nov 22, 2014)

Face:187 Eye:217 :eyelove:


----------



## khendry81 (Nov 29, 2014)

I love the blush brush from the AA collections


----------



## Jennifae (Dec 10, 2014)

My favorite MAC brushes:

  Eyes: 217, 222, 239
Face: 109, 116, 130


----------



## Renemacaddict (Dec 23, 2014)

Mac 217 & 219


----------



## Xina (Dec 28, 2014)

All eye brushes: 217, 239, 219


----------



## madelinesaeed (Dec 29, 2014)

Eyes: 213, 217, 226, 239
  (when I do use eye makeup.. which is almost never)

  Eyebrows: 263

  Face
  (contouring) 130, 131, 193, 287

  Face
  (blush) 159

  Face
  (blending) 180

  Face
  (concealer) 194


----------



## madelinesaeed (Dec 29, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> 217, you mean?


  The 216 is a good brush too, you know. Just saying.


----------



## vivaglam4 (Jan 12, 2015)

217 & 224


----------



## stacibanks (Jan 31, 2015)

Love the 187. It gives such a airbrushed finish


----------



## stacibanks (Jan 31, 2015)

Also the 239 because it picks up so much pigment and the 224 to blend out. I can do a whole eyeshadow look with the 224 in a rush


----------



## Nora Hansoulle (Feb 10, 2015)

159 
  138
  217
  239


----------



## lipstickrave (Feb 19, 2015)

239, 224, 109, 188


----------



## Anaphora (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm beginning to think I'm the only 187 hater.  I've never been able to get it to work well for me.

  My favorites are:
  217
  239
  109
  286

  The 286 is very versatile and probably my most used brush.


----------



## Lena (Mar 1, 2015)

I love my 187! I carry the mini one with me at ALL times.


----------



## Ninahita (Mar 9, 2015)

this is so hard.. 
  mine are 165 and 130 for face.
  213, 217 and 208 for eyes (and eyebrows).


----------



## makeupmaven718 (Jun 15, 2015)

187 and 188 hands down


----------



## Erica53094 (Mar 20, 2016)

Mac 217 hands down my favorite must have brush


----------

